# Dutch oven and skillet gift



## babetoo (Apr 11, 2008)

my grandsons wife gave me a bialetti skillet and a tramotina dutch oven. 

would like to hear what everyone knows and thinks about these two products.

did check prices on line, skillet not so pricy but oven appears to be. 
help me out if u can. just would like to know what i have.

babe


----------



## babetoo (Apr 11, 2008)

come on guys, i need some imput about these products. is a good present or just an ok present?


babe


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2008)

I have an 8" Bialetti skillet.  It's aluminum and non-stick coated.  I use it for eggs and grilled cheese.  It does an excellent job and cost me $5 in a discount store.

What materials are your skillet and DO made of?


----------



## babetoo (Apr 11, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I have an 8" Bialetti skillet. It's aluminum and non-stick coated. I use it for eggs and grilled cheese. It does an excellent job and cost me $5 in a discount store.
> 
> What materials are your skillet and DO made of?


 
my skillet is 12 in bialetti, it is new, and appears to be non stick as well.it is fairly heavy

the do is made by tramotina


babe.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2008)

Is the DO SS tri-ply or does it have a disk on the bottom?


----------



## babetoo (Apr 11, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Is the DO SS tri-ply or does it have a disk on the bottom?


 

says it is stainless steel. has a disk i think, why?


babe


----------



## babetoo (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks for your help,andy, gotta run. catch u tomorrow.

babe


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 12, 2008)

I have read good things about the Tramontina cast iron knock-off dutch ovens, but don't know much about their stainless.  Until you posted your last reply, I was thinking it was like Le Creuset (only cheaper, obviously).  

No matter the cost, if you love to cook it's at least a thoughtful gift from their perspective, right?


----------



## Wart (Apr 12, 2008)

babetoo said:


> just would like to know what i have.



Use them. That should tell you every thing you need to know.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't know about the pan (will have to google that) but I love my Dutch oven for roasting (my lid is solid metal so it's easy to roast meats in), making a big pot of beans, and stews.  

By the way, I want to adopt your sweet relative......I usually get things I don't need, Haha!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2008)

babetoo said:


> says it is stainless steel. has a disk i think, why?
> 
> 
> babe


 

Well, you asked for opinions on the DO so I thought I'd ask which type it was before I said anything.

I have a Tramontina 12-quart SS stockpot with a disk on the bottom and a glass lid.  I use it for small batches of stock and large batches of sauce.  It does a good job.  No complaints.

If yours is similar in construction, I would expect good results from it.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 12, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Well, you asked for opinions on the DO so I thought I'd ask which type it was before I said anything.
> 
> I have a Tramontina 12-quart SS stockpot with a disk on the bottom and a glass lid. I use it for small batches of stock and large batches of sauce. It does a good job. No complaints.
> 
> If yours is similar in construction, I would expect good results from it.


 

mine is smaller six quarts i think, also has a glass lid. 

have u ever put it in the oven ie:new york bread? i am thinking the glass would break.



babe


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2008)

babetoo said:


> mine is smaller six quarts i think, also has a glass lid.
> 
> have u ever put it in the oven ie:new york bread? i am thinking the glass would break.
> 
> ...


 

Never used it in the oven. I would think the lid would be OK but offer no guarantees.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 12, 2008)

babetoo said:


> mine is smaller six quarts i think, also has a glass lid.
> 
> have u ever put it in the oven ie:new york bread? i am thinking the glass would break.
> 
> ...



I have a cast-iron Dutch oven (not enameled) with a glass lid. I've made the NYT bread several times with it - no problems at all. HTH.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 12, 2008)

a disk bottomed pot is meant for stove top use.  A triply pot is also good in the oven.

Stainless is not a great heat transfer metal.  So the disk radiates heat up from the bottom (stove top) but tri ply puts aluminum in the middle all the way up the sides and is good in the oven too as it radiates heat all through the pot.


----------



## morerecipes (Apr 17, 2008)

*Love my dutch oven*

Hey everybody.   I'm  glad to be posting again.  I love my dutch oven.  Its old but works like a charm.  We use it for baking a lot, mainly cakes, cobbler, and brownies.  I say you should definitely hang on to both of them because they will come in handy sometime.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 17, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> a disk bottomed pot is meant for stove top use. A triply pot is also good in the oven.
> 
> Stainless is not a great heat transfer metal. So the disk radiates heat up from the bottom (stove top) but tri ply puts aluminum in the middle all the way up the sides and is good in the oven too as it radiates heat all through the pot.


 

Because oven heat is gentler than stove top burner heat and because it completely surrounds any cookware in the oven, I think a disk bottomed DO would work just fine.  

As Robo said, the tri-ply is definitely better on the stove top.  The aluminum (most often) in the middle layer does a great job of delivering the heat of the burner more evenly throughout the pan and protects the food from uneven temperature distribution.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks for all the imput , everyone. have made bread in do and am using skillet in am for breakfast. the bread turned out great. i let the glass like heat up slowly like the pot.


babe


----------

